
Edmodo Hacked – 77m account details stolen - rejectedstone
http://news.softpedia.com/news/edmodo-education-platform-hit-by-hacker-77m-account-details-stolen-515818.shtml
======
sr2
But who cares? Most of these hacks consist of an email database that is used
to then spam or phish, and a few weak MD5 non plaintext passwords, which _can_
be useful, but not entirely useful. If you're lucky you might get a few real
(legal) names which can be paired with the email (for doxing). These actions
are egregious at best and not constructive in any way.

